# Meet the kittens <3



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently had to sell my chameleon because of his increasing space needs, and my decreasing apartment size. Hobbes is now living with a lovely retired lady who positively spoils him with bugs 

However, I was able to open my home up to these to sweet little boys:









Sergei (Rachmaninov) is the blue kitten, and he is two weeks older than little Polo (middle name Jorge, after the sick kitten I was fostering), the orange tabby.

I went into the Humane Society wanting just one kitten, because having more than two cats would push me into "cat-lady" status. So, I met Polo! He was sweet and cuddly and loved to sit on my shoulder and give kisses. He reminded me so much of my Jorge, I couldn't leave him. And then, of course, the staff convinced me that having another kitten would be beneficial - both for Polo and my 11-year-old cat Mercedes. If Polo had someone to play with he wouldn't harass Mercedes - which sounded like a good plan to me, considering how much Mercedes dislikes other animals (= just barely tolerates them as long as they don't touch her). So... Sergei!! He kept yowling to be let out of his cage, and let me rub his tummy (which Polo wouldn't do). Sergei is currently making it difficult to type this. He likes to rub his whole body across my face to get attention. (Polo just walks across the keyboard). At night, he sleeps not next to my face, but _on top of it._ He is both obnoxious and adorable.

Anyhow, the two-kittens thing went perfectly. They are quite bonded and keep each other entertained. Mercedes is relatively non-harassed. Here she is basking in the sun at the new apartment:









Spoiled rotten little cougar.

The boys are both sick right now. It seems they both have a virus that will flare up in times of stress. They are on lots of meds right now - shelters are a great place to catch things  But already healing so quickly!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, getting dangerously close to "cat lady" status! But it's ok because they're cute little guys! How long does that virus usually last?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

abbys said:


> Haha, getting dangerously close to "cat lady" status! But it's ok because they're cute little guys! How long does that virus usually last?


3 cats is already cat lady status XD
The virus is forever  It lies dormant and has flare-ups. Apparently 60% of the cat population has it (herpes)


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I've know many kitties who go years and years and sometimes their entire lives without another flare up, so hopefully that will be the case for these two cuties too  The ones that do have flare ups can usually be put on meds quickly so it gets under control which is wonderful. Herpes is very common unfortunately as you mentioned, but at least it can be managed easily enough. When you mentioned sick with a virus I feared it was panleuk and I would take Herpes over panleukopenia ANY day!
They are lucky to have someone loving like yourself who adopted them. And adopting TWO kittens is always better than one 
They're beautiful!


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

btw 3 cats DOES NOT qualify you for the cat lady status. Sorry!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

tell me about this "panleukopenia"  I'm a nursing student, so of course this interests me, but animals are so, so different sometimes :???:

If not cat lady, I'm called "critter-lady."

2 hedgies, 3 cats and fish at the moment.
Roommate has a dog.
I honestly feel like it's acceptable for the space we have. The chameleon was a bit much, though.

My friends think I'm crazy sometimes. They just want one dog or one cat and they're happy. I just like having a little family to come home to at the end of the day


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Let's see, I have four hedgies, soon to be five next month, an aquarium with two frogs and a baby betta, three mice, a dog, and a cat. We're also planning on getting another dog in 2014 to help with our current dogs anxiety.  I think you're fine.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

AlexONeil said:


> Let's see, I have four hedgies, soon to be five next month, an aquarium with two frogs and a baby betta, three mice, a dog, and a cat. We're also planning on getting another dog in 2014 to help with our current dogs anxiety.  I think you're fine.


And to think my mom is concerned about how much time her adult daughter devotes to the one hedgehog. She's lucky I don't look on Craigslist, or I'd have at least another half dozen! :lol:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

And people call me crazy with 2 hedgies, 1 cat and 1.5 dogs!!!!

I'm going to refer people to this thread when they start making fun of me so I can say "see I'm normal guys!!!!" Think it'll work?!.... ya me either....


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

OH adorable kitties btw!!! LOVVVEEEE them!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

JulieAnne said:


> And people call me crazy with 2 hedgies, 1 cat and 1.5 dogs!!!!
> 
> I'm going to refer people to this thread when they start making fun of me so I can say "see I'm normal guys!!!!" Think it'll work?!.... ya me either....


Ok, gotta ask...1.5 dogs?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

abbys said:


> Ok, gotta ask...1.5 dogs?


Lol my boyfriend has a dachshund. It is TECHNICALLY Ryan's dog.. but I'm the one that found him AND came up with his name.. and he's my baby too so he's half mine. Then my giant Weimaraner.. no one but me will claim him lol.

So ya.. 1.5


----------

